# Delta force archery strings?



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

Check out this thread.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1866085


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

yeah stick with 60X over deltaforce anyday!!!!

Welcome to the forums


----------



## TK0076 (Oct 24, 2012)

Is there a difference in quality? Delta force guarantees your peep won't come out of alignment and you gain FPS.


----------



## bireyn43 (Feb 2, 2011)

60x


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

TK0076 said:


> Is there a difference in quality? Delta force guarantees your peep won't come out of alignment and you gain FPS.


so do most, but a company thats been around like alot of builders on here have a reputation, that means more! I could type anything on ebay listing ya know? quality is what you want, i guarantee guys like 60X and other builders on here are much more established!!! to say that they guarantee fps gain is bogus, they dont even know what you had before so how can they say that??


----------



## TK0076 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll probably end up going with 60X or VaporTrail strings.


----------



## Massassin (Nov 3, 2012)

Delta Force Strings are top quality!! I have them on my 2013 Bowtech Assassin and they rock!! They out perform the factory Octane strings that came with my bow. I know this thread is a month old, but if anyone thinks Delta Force is some bum ebay'er they are sadly mistaken. Anyway thats my two cents on this.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Out performing a factory set isn't always something to sneeze about....I don't make strings that will rival the best strings out there but I can make a string better then most factory strings without using a stretcher :wink:


----------



## Massassin (Nov 3, 2012)

According to the "expert" at the shop I bought my bow. He bragged about how Octane was one of the top brands out there. Well after shooting about 150 arrows through my bow all the serving on my cables and string where coming apart. After swapping them out with the Delta Force I have noticed a huge difference. So not really "sneezing" about it, just personal experience.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

some factory strings have lasted me a long time, then ive known some people that have bad luck, it seems its a potshot on some of the factory stuff. I know a buddy that shot the crap out of his factory strings on his CPXL and i just built him a set to replace as he was customizing his bow with powdercoat and all, so flip a coin on how well they last.

what was DF charging for string set again on ebay?????


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Check out this tread. Best strings I have used.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1891218


----------

